# Team USA 2006



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

The WNBA season is over and its time for the Womens national team to show the Mens national team how its _really_ done...



Seimone Augustus F 
Alana Beard G 
Sue Bird G 
Tamika Catchings F 
Cheryl Ford G 
DeLisha Milton-Jones F 
Candace Parker F/C/G 
Katie Smith G 
Michelle Snow C 
Sheryl Swoopes F 
Tina Thompson F 
Diana Taurasi G/F
Cappie Pondexter G/F​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

September 7th 2006
Exhibition Game:
USA *56* Australia *49*
Top performer- Tina Thompson, 15pts and 11reb.



Tournament starts tomorrow.
...won't be easy, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The men weren't that bad. They had a bad game and couldn't defend the pick-n-roll. No big deal. They'll win gold in 2008. 


That being said, I think the women's team will win gold or silver. Anything beyond that is massive failure.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was in Durham for the Opals exhibition game, and can only tell you that it is a good thing that the US are not playing Russia early in the preliminary rounds. They have a lot of work to do.

No one wanted to shoot. Donovan said they had only worked on a motion-style offense, but if you ask me, that was dumb because most of the players on Team USA have never really played under a motion offense. Cappie (in college), Mone, and Parker...that's about it.

I just don't see the motion as Sue Bird's strength, and she is the only "point guard" on the team. Heaven help us!!! Diana is the second best handler, but I would much rather see her in the SG position.

I sat there with the half time score at 25--17, thinking there are no less than three players at a time on the floor for the US, that can score 20 points a game on any given night....why in the world have they only scored 25 points against an Aussie team that has only recently folded in five of their players, three of them in Durham? What is the deal with that?

The good news is that Katie Smith will not be afraid to score the ball. You can bet on it.

Candace Parker was very concious that she was playing with professionals, on their level...but, let me tell you what...she was in no way intimidated by my girl, Lauren Jackson. Took it right to her, defended her very well. Those two will be facing off against each other in the future, and I am really looking forward to it.

The Russians could well have a negative impact on what medal the USA brings home from the Worlds.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*USA 119 China 72*



4ever_bball_fan said:


> I was in Durham for the Opals exhibition game, and can only tell you that it is a good thing that the US are not playing Russia early in the preliminary rounds. They have a lot of work to do.
> 
> No one wanted to shoot. Donovan said they had only worked on a motion-style offense, but if you ask me, that was dumb because most of the players on Team USA have never really played under a motion offense. Cappie (in college), Mone, and Parker...that's about it.
> 
> ...


damn Coach, sounds like you've been doing your homework on this one, lol. I think C. Parker will end up being a better player than LJ if she keeps this up..but thats another story.

USA *119* China *72*
From reading some recaps, USA played great TEAM basketball.. :biggrin: 5plyrs finished in double digits with every member on the team scoring no less than 4pts.
just a few highlights:
Bird- 20pts, 6ast
DT- 17pts
TT- 17pts
Snow- 8pts, 10reb, 3blks
Candace- 12pts, 10reb
Seimone- 10pts


Others:
Cuba *75* Taiwan *70*
Russia *85* Nigeria *50*
France *62* Czech Republic 58 
Canada *65* Senegal *64*
Australia *2* Lithuania *0 (forfeit)* lol
Brazil *71* Argentina *69*
Spain *87 *South Korea *57*


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was amazed at the outcome of the game, especially seeing how Team USA started...fouling like crazy. Then you look up and Thompson and Catchings are on the bench, and Snow and Parker are on the floor, and the defense locks down, and Bird is passing laser beams to scorers...now that was more like it.

I still don't think Ford fits the team. I know she had just gotten there not too long before the game, but she is not on the same page mentally with this team. My evidence of that is two-fold: 1) She was playing way more physically rough than necessary; and 2) She mouthed off at the refs...no one else on Team USA even came close to opening their mouths to a ref...gave them the non-verbal, and some serious eyes...but, no mouthing. Ford has to learn that.

But, having said that...she was able to board and score, not even knowing the plays yet!!! Yes, we do produce fundamentally sound basketball players in the South, don't we???

Nigeria will be interesting, especially considering that the Head Coach is the same Kevin Cook of Houston Comets fame. It will be interesting to see if he is his own coach, or just Van-lite.

I feel a lot better about the match up against Russia after seeing the second string on the floor last night. Coach Donovan can almost just pull names out of a hat and send them out to play. I was encouraged at DT's leadership in the fourth quarter...she was running the team...AND DID YOU SEE THAT THREE POINT SHOT FROM WAAAAAYYYYY BEYOND THE ARC??? That's what I'm talkin' about...

I hope everyone gets to see this group of ladies play some time during the World Championships...they are an amazing group of athletes, and they play to win.

TEAM USA...ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*79-46*



4ever_bball_fan said:


> I was amazed at the outcome of the game, especially seeing how Team USA started...fouling like crazy. Then you look up and Thompson and Catchings are on the bench, and Snow and Parker are on the floor, and the defense locks down, and Bird is passing laser beams to scorers...now that was more like it.
> 
> *I still don't think Ford fits the team. I know she had just gotten there not too long before the game, but she is not on the same page mentally with this team. My evidence of that is two-fold: 1) She was playing way more physically rough than necessary; and 2) She mouthed off at the refs...no one else on Team USA even came close to opening their mouths to a ref...gave them the non-verbal, and some serious eyes...but, no mouthing. Ford has to learn that.*
> 
> ...


I wonder if Courtney Paris would've been a better fit...? She is a beast when she steps on the floor...

USA wins in another blowout...79-46 over Nigeria. They opened with a 20-1 run!!! (damn) They play Russia later on today.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Paris will have her day...she is the real deal, and with Paris, Fowles and Parker...Parker might end up being the point guard on those teams. Face it, The Women's Senior National Team for the USofA is going to be playing at a level that far exceeds any other team in the World, for a very long time.

Ford has not learned how to check her ego at the door...Swin Cash had the same problem in Athens. You are not the star of the team, and everything does not depend upon you...you really are part of a team when you put on the red, white, and blue. And there are very few teams that can even stay on the floor with that group.

We have to remember that Ford attended none of the training sessions last spring. She was invited, but chose to stay with her international team and make money. Michelle Snow and Delisha Milton-Jones took time away from their high paying Euro jobs to join Team USA to train and play some games. Ford was not willing to make that sacrifice. But, if The Team wins, she gets the same Gold Medal the rest of them do. Even Bird and Taursi left their Russian team to train with Team USA...so don't give me all the pluses of Miss Cheryl Ford. She has a lot of attitudinal changing to do before she even gets what Team USA is about...and I am not sure her father can even help her understand the deep tradition of the women's program. The state of the men's program is evidence of such player's legacy.

Having said all that, Ford could well be the star today against the Russians. All the posts will be fouling machines, and Donovan will be subbing them in and out like a popcorn machine. But, Ford has to focus on playing pure basketball. This is not a situation where you go out and "play YOUR game"...you play THE GAME, the way it was meant to be played, and at the highest level.

If Ford figures all that out, she will be a great asset to Team USA. 

BEAT the RUSSIANS!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*90-80*

^ Very interesting, Coach. I didnt know she [Cheryl] had issues like that. Thats new news to me. I always thought she was just a average player who loved the game for the sake of bball..and not so much of money.

USA(3-0) *90* Russia(2-1) *80*
According to game recaps, the score was actually not as close as it displays. USA lead 55-39 at halftime. 

TT- 19pts
Candace- 17pts
D.MJ.- 14pts 
DT- 11pts

"We" have these games coming up for sure:
vs. Cuba (2-1)__September 16th
vs. France (2-1)__September 17th
vs. Czech Republic (2-1)__September 18th

Quarterfinals- September 20th
Semifinals- September 21st
Gold Medal- September 23rd


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 90-50*



> The USA ran out to an early lead -- it was 34-17 after 10 minutes of play -- and never looked back as the Americans upped their record to 4-0 with a 90-50 blow out of Cuba. Candace Parker scored 16 points and had nine rebounds, Diana Taurasi and Tina Thompson each scored 13 and Michelle Snow grabbed nine boards to go with six points. Taurasi, who scored 10 of the USA's first 20 points, also dished out five of the team's 25 assists.


http://usabasketball.com/seniorwomen/2006/06_wwc_04_story.html

 ...next?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This women's team is damned good. If Taurasi works on her defense she'd be like the NBA version of Mike Jordan, her scoring ability is that impressive. And Candace Parker, has a lot of potential. They will receive gold with little to no problem.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 76-41*

^^ They're getting closer and closer...

9/17/06
USA *76* France *41*

9/18/06
 Czech Republic, you're next...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 63-50*

USA *63* Czech Republic *50* 

Next up: Quarterfinals, USA vs. Lithuania.

this is too easy...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They just keep rollin' along. The Czechs gave the best challenge yet, but could not sustain.

I could see that the US gals were tired by the end of the second half. Legs were like dead weight, and you could see it in their shots...just falling short. I hope AD doesn't work them too hard today, but they do need to start thinking about the semi-finals, and eventual match up with Oz, I have to think.

They did cut down on the turn overs and caused a bunch of them for the Czechs, so that is the defense working well. Their shot selection left a lot to be desired, at times.

Why is Cheryl Ford on this team instead of Lindsay Whalen? It was very obvious that we needed another "real" point guard. I have to also say that Katie Smith is not having a stellar outing, but I have to give her props for even being there after fighting through a championship run against Sacto.

There is still a lot of tournament left to play.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> They just keep rollin' along. The Czechs gave the best challenge yet, but could not sustain.
> 
> I could see that the US gals were tired by the end of the second half. Legs were like dead weight, and you could see it in their shots...just falling short. I hope AD doesn't work them too hard today, but they do need to start thinking about the semi-finals, and eventual match up with Oz, I have to think.
> 
> ...


I don't care. I am now convinced. No other team can **** with us*.* lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, they all have to at least TRY!!!

My girl LJ is having a great tournament, and the Aussies will not really even be tested through the semi-finals. It is looking like the US will draw the Russians, if we are successful against Lithuania. The Aussies will not have to face the Russians or the Czechs, so I kind of feel sorry for them having to go up against the Americans without at least having to have broken a sweat. 

Brazil could give them a game, but I think Oz is too big inside, and too quick outside. I would be very, very surprised if the Opals don't just go Waltzing Matilda right into the Gold Medal Game. They will be fresh, confident...and meet a buzz saw.

It will definitely not be the same match I saw in Durham, NC on Sept. 7th.

USA...ALL THE WAY!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: We lost!*

*DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
USA loses to Russia...75-68​*Russia went on a 21-6 run in the 3rd quarter to give them a 20pt lead!

This wasn't supposed to happen!! WTF is wrong with our USA bball teams???? Basketball is supposed to be OUR game!

WE play Brazil on Saturday for the ugly bronze medal...



http://usabasketball.com/seniorwomen/2006/06_wwc_08_story.html


----------



## Ladrero (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: We lost!*



CbobbyB said:


> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> USA loses to Russia...75-68​*Russia went on a 21-6 run in the 3rd quarter to give them a 20pt lead!
> 
> This wasn't supposed to happen!! WTF is wrong with our USA bball teams???? *Basketball is supposed to be OUR game!*
> ...


Now the basketball is our game, is an spanish game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: We lost!*

from what i saw of the 2nd quarter and the 4th, the russians were just out hustling us. they were crashing the boards on offense while team USA couldnt grab any board. if they hadnt gone on a run in the 4th quarter, the score would have more accurately reflected what the game looked like, the russians dominating. even when none of their shots were falling in the second quarter, we couldnt grab the lead.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am in mourning...it is a very sad day, but was bound to come. I have been scared about Anne Donovan leading the troops since she was named HC. Hopefully she will listen to the assistants more the next time about subbing patterns.

The team will now have to play their guts out for the Bronze medal...and that game will not be a gimme, with the rabid Brazilian fans screaming at a deafening level.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye....Aussies won the gold...First gold medal in international basketball.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> Ye....Aussies won the gold...First gold medal in international basketball.
> Australia over Russia *91-74*


that gold medal is ours in 2008...but for right now we have to settle for bronze. 
USA over Brazil* 99-59*.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Russia shot the lights out in their win over the US, and they played inspired defense.

I think the problem is that the US team had such an easy time scoring in all their other games, that their defence just slipped a little. 

In a sudden death tournament, you really can't let defense slip at all. But its hard to coach that into your players when they are scoring 90 points.


----------

